

Cryonics: Heaven for Atheists? - rglovejoy
http://thehumanist.org/july-august-2011/heaven-for-atheists/

======
burgerbrain
Cryonics is currently the last stand for any prospective trans/post-human. If
you get to that point you're pretty much just screwed, though I suppose for
some it might be worth the shot.

